# Do you like French chanson annd chanson Genra as a whole? what about Frottole?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like ''chanson'' genra'' of the Franco-Flemish school of musicand art of burgundy and german ,but especially duutch, take dutch chanson, , dutch is a beautifull exotic language to my ears, the song of Jacob Obrecht per se, the german chanson of Johannes Eccard, the frennch chanson of Gombert Triste départ & mort et fortune (oui c'est pas jojo, pluôt glauque mais bon ,ssymphatique. let's translate what i just said in moliere ink= not candy coated , melodramatic but riveting.

Than what about sir Thomas ''the great ''Crécquillon, perhaps among my top 10 unforgivable franco-flemish eminent menber= compositeur phare. Bethume had two fameous strong dissonant harmonic

polyphonist Thomas was one of them , the other one iis ,, wait up, i forgot but search Béthume France, it's northern France somewhere north east..Pierre de Manchicourt reff: ( Lucien Rabetet, read his book ''une histoire de la musique , quoi juste une pague sur les Bourginions de Bourgonde, vous voulez riire monnsieur?, let's translate this stuff=+ Lucien Rabetet an eminent musicologist dont show enought attention to them...shame on him, there is like page 108 of like 100 page essay on classical music, he always Schoenberg this and that at everyy tenn pagge(just kidding) but serieously he dose talk about Schonberg a lot in this book, no problem whit this Lucien Rabetet were a man of his time his book in thhe late 60'', so no ars subtilior mention in there no hildegard a lot of missing interresting composer but he still manage too surf on some composer notoriouss enought.

O yeah , i got lost on the road to a focal subject chanson and Frottole , everyone know what channson genra mmmmean(songs) but Frottole an atypiical iinstrumental song or populllar song of italy, seem a bit a tad borring to me perhaps thee naxos dosen't render justice to it...


----------

